# Unloading a boom truck



## SteveFeraldo (Mar 1, 2015)

I've never had an issue with materials being unloaded because it was always the responsibility of the boom truck crew. 
In this neck of woods it seems there's an issue when it comes to bringing the sheets inside the building. The drywall company is saying that it's the responsibility of the customer to bring the sheets inside the building. They only provide a boom truck operator.
Over 8000 square feet of sheets. That's a lot of work.
Has anyone seen this?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SteveFeraldo said:


> Has anyone seen this?


....NO.


----------



## 37chambers (Oct 5, 2013)

Got my guys at a 24 plex hanging. 6 of them. The only moving of sheets they do is from the pile to the wall/ceiling. Our local supplier unloads the boom and puts the required amount of sheets in each unit. If they tried anything like that with us I would be on the horn to the supplier getting that sorted out right quick.


----------



## SteveFeraldo (Mar 1, 2015)

If they tried anything like that with us I would be on the horn to the supplier getting that sorted out right quick.[/QUOTE said:


> Did exactly that. It's a big company Probuild. The corporate office called the branch manager and had a talk. Guess what, now they're asking us if we need help through stairs! We said, no stairs just make piles of sizes against walls right at the front entrance. Some people only work with a whip unfortunately.


----------



## humanbox (Mar 6, 2015)

Huh,you don't have to unload your own sheets,some days we will do tons.your lucky


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

SteveFeraldo said:


> I've never had an issue with materials being unloaded because it was always the responsibility of the boom truck crew.
> In this neck of woods it seems there's an issue when it comes to bringing the sheets inside the building. The drywall company is saying that it's the responsibility of the customer to bring the sheets inside the building. They only provide a boom truck operator.
> Over 8000 square feet of sheets. That's a lot of work.
> Has anyone seen this?


 Find another supplier who will do that which you ask. May cost more.


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Gypsum Supply Dealers all stock your house. Put your zip code into our web site and call a few for quotes. With box stores you get what you paid for. I was on a job site last week and the pallet of mud was old and crunchy = extra work scooping off the bad part and extra mixing and more water. Boss man thought he was saving $3 box and he had buy it and haul it to job site. Between his time and extra care by tapers now it's + $2 box.

Nothing like delivered fresh mud and board and bead every time.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Trim-Tex said:


> Gypsum Supply Dealers all stock your house. Put your zip code into our web site and call a few for quotes. With box stores you get what you paid for. I was on a job site last week and the pallet of mud was old and crunchy = extra work scooping off the bad part and extra mixing and more water. Boss man thought he was saving $3 box and he had buy it and haul it to job site. Between his time and extra care by tapers now it's + $2 box.
> 
> Nothing like delivered fresh mud and board and bead every time.


Don't speak about beads Joe!:furious:
Been waiting all week for the mudset but my friend has let me down!!


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Van, sorry about that, you know it's not us. We are 100% in stock and ready to ship every day.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

A drywall supply company that does not load the material where you want isn't much of a supply company. Dropping it in the yard is Home Depot,84 Lumber or Lowes policy. The ProBuild near us used to be Strober Supply and they did,and do, put the rock where we want it. Maybe it's a regional thing but it seems pretty d*mn dumb to me.


----------

